# World City Rebus #15



## debodun (Jul 15, 2021)

Guess the city name suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Easy peasy...Chicago*


----------



## debodun (Jul 15, 2021)

Need I say you're correct, Pink Biz.


----------

